# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  MAIZ MOROCHO PRECOCIDO

## graderiperu

*FABRICAMOS HARINA DE MAIZ  RAW, HARINA DE MAIZ PRECOCIDA, HARINA DE MAIZ  TOSTADA.* *
Central de consultas: (51 1) 2809386 Whatsapp: 960193089 acomercial@graderiperu.com*   *PLANTA DE PROCESOS GRADERI SAC CERTIFICADA* ** *Procesamos productos inocuos, de consumo directo y tenemos experiencia en Novel foods, Nuestra planta de proceso cuenta con controles que garantizan la inocuidad de tu producto y por lo tanto la seguridad de tu invercion. trabaja con los profesionales, trabaja con GRADERI SAC.   CONTAMOS CON UNA LINEA ENCAPSULADA DE PROCESADO DE MACA Y TUBÉRCULOS ANDINOS, QUE HEMOS VALIDADO Y CERTIFICADO EN EL 2017, TAMBIÉN DESHIDRATADORAS DE BANDEJAS DE 600 Kg DE BACH, DESHIDRATADORAS DE LECHO FLUIDISADO DE ALTA PRECION Y MOLINOS CON SELECTOR ELECTRICO Y IMANES 4000. - FORMULADO DE PRODUCTOS INSTANTÁNEOS
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ALCACHOFA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE RUDA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ESPINACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE YACON - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE PANCA - DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL - GELATINIZADO DE MACA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CURCUMA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU - DESHIDRATADO DE AGUAYMANTO - GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA - DRY Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA. - TOSTADO Y MOLIDO DE CAFE - MOLIDO Y CLASIFICACION X MESH DE SAL DE MARAS  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.   CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI* Temas similares: VENTA MAÍZ CHULLPI, MAÍZ BLANCO DE MONTAÑA, MAÍZ GIGANTE BLANCO DEL CUSCO COMPRO MAIZ MOROCHO ENTERO Y MOLIDO BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. maiz morado Maiz Chala

----------

